# paint job



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

wats up guys, im painting my car because its oxidized i was thinking of just painting it the same color (oem the hot red color) or 350Z blue or just black does anyone have any pics of a blue 87 Z or a black 87 Z. thanks


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

how confident are you? blacks a hard colour to get right as the panels will have to be perfect. Changing to another colour is time consuming, and you'll be rather annoyed when you start. Are you doing it yourself?

go with the red, but make it a custom red, as it will be more unique 

you know what they say? red goes faster? well the actual fact is.... Red pigment is faster fading than anyother colour. very true


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

im not doing it


----------



## dales86t (Nov 1, 2005)

well in that case, 350z blue, excellent choice


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

ya thats wat i was leaning towards thanks for the support lol


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

The blue is a nice color, but I hope you're ready to shell out alot of $$ to do a color change...


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i can get everything done for $1000 i went and asked around different shops. what color should i do the trim. i was thinking to either repaint the trim and the lip the original gray color but i think black would look good too. do u guys know if they made emblems for the back and the door stickers in a different color besides red and gray. and do they make the Z emblem on the front with gold trim instead of silver. mines cracked and i think it would look cool against the blue paint. sorry for all the questions im a little excited about the cars new look and i want it to look perfect lol


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

you'd want a straight body if you were to get your Z painted black...black shows all the little dents


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

A color change is VERY expensive to do properly.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

A color change is VERY expensive to do properly. Have you considered just trying to buff the old paint to see if it will shine back up?


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> A color change is VERY expensive to do properly.


 Unless you go black and dont mind them not painting your door jams & under hood/trunk. If you go darker than the color it is, it should not cost much more than usual. Just depends on how many coats and how much preping is needed & just what kind of paint job you are looking for. You should be able to get a basic paint job of original color or black for $150 to $200. That is basic, no door jams and stuff, plus prolly' just one coat of clear. A couple of places around here will do what I just said for $100. But you might want an extra clear coat on there to get it a little shineyr'.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i wanted to get the original color but then i figured if im gonna spend $1000 i might as well change the color so it looks like a new car


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> Unless you go black and dont mind them not painting your door jams & under hood/trunk. If you go darker than the color it is, it should not cost much more than usual. Just depends on how many coats and how much preping is needed & just what kind of paint job you are looking for. You should be able to get a basic paint job of original color or black for $150 to $200. That is basic, no door jams and stuff, plus prolly' just one coat of clear. A couple of places around here will do what I just said for $100. But you might want an extra clear coat on there to get it a little shineyr'.


You're dreaming. $200 for a paint job? Quality paint will cost more than that by itself. Then you add on labor and shop supplies. If you don't mind a paint job that looks like crap any closer than 20 feet, I guess.



hondakillerZX said:


> i wanted to get the original color but then i figured if im gonna spend $1000 i might as well change the color so it looks like a new car


A $1000 paint job is not usually a good paint job. A GOOD paint job will cost upwards of $2k to $3k. A color change will usually end up in the $5k area. That's for a quality paint.

If you don't care what the paint will look like in 2-3 years and don't mind runs and blemishes, $1000 is better than Maaco.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

Right... that's what I was saying. If you're paying 1000$ for a color change, it's going to be shit.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

and by shit you mean excellent?


----------



## nissan300zxmike (Nov 1, 2005)

oh yeah did i mention i painted my Z with SPRAY CANS from autozone  (and so did with my volkswagen...you can see my vw in the background)




























dupli color from autozone, i used 14 cans, 5 cans of primer, ALOT of rubbing compound, 800, 1000,1500,2000 sandpaper, wet sanding, waxing, polishing and about 18 hours...by the time you're done...you'll have a very very sore arm...this was all done by hand :cheers: total cost was about $70


my conclusion...have a shop paint it!!!! its too much work to do it yourself


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

MrFurious said:


> and by shit you mean excellent?


No. By shit, he means it's going to look like shit. Meaning it will look like a big turd. If he meant it would look nice, he would have said "the shit".

Read nissan300zxmike's reply. It is possible to get an excellent looking paint job for not too much money. But you will spend hundreds of hours getting it to look right. Preparation and final sanding will give you a jello arm. And since very few people have the drive and determination to actually get it right, very few people will ever have a nice looking $200 paint job.


----------



## OK85NA2T (Nov 4, 2005)

also, don't count on rattle can jobs lasting anywhere near as long as a good paintjob


----------

